# Leatt Brace DBX Ride oder GPX Adventure II



## Free-rider_98 (26. September 2011)

Hey Leute,
ich habe mal eine Frage:
Was für ein Unterschied gibt es zwischen den Leatt Braces DBX Ride oder dem GPX Adventure II?
Das Gewicht ist ja gleich.
Ich weiß das einer für MTB und einer für Motocross ist aber könnte ich auch den GPX Adventure II fürs Downhill nehmen oder ist der anders gebaut?

Ich freue mich über Antworten
Mit vielen Grüßen 
Jos Langer


----------



## Litzi (27. September 2011)

Hi,
du kannst auch das GPX nehmen. Ich habe z. B. ein GPX Club und nehme es für Freeride. Die Firmen wollen einfach mit dem DPX mehr Geld verdienen in dem sie sagen es wäre extra für DH oder MTB aber eigentlich sind die gleich.

Ich würde mir nur überlegen ob du dir nicht vllt ein Club bestellst da du diese voll einstellen kannst. Habe meins jetzt 2 Wochen und ich musste viel einstellen bis es gepasst und bequem war. 

Gruß Litzi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Free-rider_98 (27. September 2011)

Hey,
ich glaube ich bestelle mir einfach das DBX comp, das kostet ja auch nicht mehr oder weniger.


----------



## heifisch (28. September 2011)

Das DBX hat ein flacheres Padding, dadurch hat man mehr Bewegungsfreiheit. Ob sich das so drastisch auswirkt wage ich allerdings zu bezweifeln. Wichtig ist aber: Die DBX Modelle sind nicht für MX zugelassen. Bevor es die DBX gab war das GPX auch für's Bike gut. 
Unterschiede gibts allerdings in der Einstellbarkeit, der DBX Comp hat mehr Einstellmöglichkeiten, als der günstigere DBX Ride. Zudem ist er wertiger verarbeitet. 
Ich persönlich habe mich für den DBX Comp II entschieden. Mehr Verstellmöglichkeiten waren mir den Hunderter Aufpreis wert. Wichtig finde ich, dass man beim Comp die Entfernung zwischen Helm vorne und hinten einstellen kann. Helme kauft mich sich öfter mal neue und selbst wenn das Brace beim jetzigen Helm passt, kann das beim nächsten schon wieder anders sein.
Wenn du das Brace hast ist es wichtig, dass du es richtig einstellst. Es muss am Körper, sowohl vorne, als auch hinten anliegen. Das Schlüsselbein sollte ausgespart sein. Damit es nicht hochrutscht sind auch Gurte dabei. 
Zu dem Thema gibts im DDD-Forum einen Thread 'Nackenschutz'. Da kannste dich mal einlesen, steht einiges zu drin.


----------



## Pyrosteiner (30. September 2011)

Hier wimmelt es ja von Plagiaten....  

Sofern alles korrekt.

Ich möchte nur zu einer Aussage eine Korrektur anfügen:

Das DBX Comp kostet sehr wohl mehr als ein DBX Ride oder GPX Adventure 2.

Die Preisdifferenz liegt bei knapp 100 Euro. Konkrete Preise dürfen hier im Thread nicht genannt werden -> Bikemarkt


----------

